# Retired Ex-pats Living in Protaras area?



## BetProtaras (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, i'm on here on behalf of my mum who has just moved to Protaras from the UK. Does anyone know of anywhere to go she could meet new people? Anywhere in Famagusta area would be great. Quiz nights? Evening classes? She is 65 and on her own. Many thanks!!


----------

